# Anyone else think there needs to be better training/screening for Children's Soccer Referees?



## 8777BB5 (Apr 30, 2018)

Children's Soccer referees are the biggest jokes I've seen. There seems to be no vetting process to be one as the people who are usually signed up for it are very incompetent.  They're either retarded teenagers or retarded adults who always seem to be sick and have incredibly short tempers. 

I've heard and witnessed numerous incidents involving the referees acting like Spineless wussy jackasses, but this past weekend took the cake.  After ten minutes of playing the kid they got to referee announced he was ending the game and sending both teams home after both coaches snapped at him for not paying attention to the field due to repeatedly turning around to have sneezing fits. When the crowd rightfully booed this, the referee threw a tantrum, throwing his hat on the ground and screaming his head off about what a bunch of fucking idiots the crowd was.  When one of the coaches went to get the security guard, the referee flipped the crowd off and went back to his car announcing he was going to be filing a complaint with the association. Due to the retards at the local association, the game is going to have to be rescheduled, which is very annoying as I and the other track regulars can't use the track during games due to the referees association enforcing a ban on people walking the track during the games as they view it as a distraction (There's a current lawsuit about this as the association doesn't own the field or the track) . 

I think there should be a few ground rules in place for being a referee at a children's soccer game. Among them, you have to be over the age of twenty-one,  you have to take allergy medicine, and the first time you raise your voice you're out. So those are my thoughts. What are yours.


----------



## FP 208 (Apr 30, 2018)

Why couldn't someone have just volunteer subbed themselves into the game as a ref? It's kid soccer not Premiere League.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 30, 2018)

Soccer is a sucker's game anyway.


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 30, 2018)

I wish the children's soccer referees I had as a kid acted like that.


----------



## RG 448 (May 1, 2018)

its soccer who cares


----------



## Crippled_Retard (May 1, 2018)

Exceptional individuals at my son's soccer game ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 1, 2018)

lol I found an angry sports parent


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 1, 2018)

Dude this isn't the place for your personal stuff.


----------



## Red Hood (May 1, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Dude this isn't the place for your personal stuff.


Unless you want a thread. Do you want a thread? Because we can make your dreams come true.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 2, 2018)

Soccer isn't a sport, they're just there to make sure the kids don't stab each other while pretending to be Mexican/European/Brazilian or any other third worlders


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 3, 2018)

I came here to mock but to be honest, yeah that sounds bad. Especially the part about kicking people off an unused piece of a park that they don't actually own.


----------



## Lipitor (May 10, 2018)




----------



## TiggerNits (May 14, 2018)

This is still the most bizarre gimmick not involving tricking an autistic man to jerk off on camera


----------



## Schmeckel (May 14, 2018)

Angry soccer moms are funny.


----------



## Hui (May 15, 2018)

OP is milf? You are @Pikimon  nemesis.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 15, 2018)

Hui said:


> OP is milf? You are @Pikimon  nemesis.



Judging by the anime avatar and posting about this in here, the "ILF" part seems highly unlikely


----------



## Hui (May 15, 2018)

That isn't anime its stripper fighters.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 17, 2018)

It was anime last week


----------

